# For You Vodka Lovers Out There - Price Alert!



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I do love me some Vodka, now and again. There was a thread on here a month or so ago, that got me into the Vodka kick again. Bought a few bottles back at that time and now am all out again. Went to my local trader Joe's today and bought me a liter bottle of one of the Very Best Vodkas you'll ever drink for $11.92 + tax. If you have a TJ store near you, check this out, what a deal. I plan to go back and pick up one, or two more to stash.

Vodka Monopolowa, a Potato Vodka from Austria.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't buy much vodka mainly because I don't know how to drink it other than mixed with cranberry juice. How do you like to drink it?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

NightFish said:


> I don't buy much vodka mainly because I don't know how to drink it other than mixed with cranberry juice. How do you do your vodka?


When I drank, it was two shots, two cubes, one glass..

And a wedge of lime if I was feelin fancy..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Vodka soda's are good. Ice, vodka, a squeeze of lemon or lime, and top it off with club soda.


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

You may want to try this: http://jasonsliquor.com/belvedere-intense-unfiltered-vodka-1-75l.html It might be somewhat more expensive (dollars per gallon) but in my humble opinion it is worth the money. Should be drank in a whisky way - small glass of it and slow sipping.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ADRUNKK said:


> Vodka soda's are good. Ice, vodka, a squeeze of lemon or lime, and top it off with club soda.


I've never been a fan of club soda or tonic. My dad drinks vodka and tonic when he used to go out..I never cared for it

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I've never been a fan of club soda or tonic. My dad drinks vodka and tonic when he used to go out..I never cared for it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Tonic water can be a little on the sweet side.

Club soda has a bitterness to it that does take some getting used too, but now I like it quite a bit. That wasn't always the case.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

A properly made Bloody Mary is my favorite way to drink vodka.

And it's a cocktail, not a highball. A slug of well-brand vodka topped with off-the-shelf Bloody Mary mix doesn't cut it.

Requires careful crafting to do it right. Best when made with premium vodka, V8 juice, lots of ice, a spoonful of prepared horseradish, plenty of fresh ground black pepper, a dash of Kosher salt, and a fresh squeezed lime wedge. Shake or stir. Tabasco or cayenne is optional. A celery stalk garnish is traditional, of course, but I also like a toothpick stack of olives or pickled okra, asparagus, or green beans in mine. Adding a shrimp and/or strip of bacon is a nice touch too.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Vodka can be mixed with just about anything you like and it will make an enjoyable drink. I like to drink it straight & neat (No Ice), at room temperature. I pour about a jigger or shot and a half, at a time and kind of sip it, rolling it in my mouth several times before swallowing. The vodka I mentioned is a potato vodka, which I much prefer over the many styles of grain vodka.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

BTW, Luksusowa is another great potato vodka that sells for bargain prices. That one is made in Poland.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> A properly made Bloody Mary is my favorite way to drink vodka.
> 
> And it's a cocktail, not a highball. A slug of well-brand vodka topped with off-the-shelf Bloody Mary mix doesn't cut it.
> 
> Requires careful crafting to do it right. Best when made with premium vodka, V8 juice, lots of ice, a spoonful of prepared horseradish, plenty of fresh ground black pepper, a dash of Kosher salt, and a fresh squeezed lime wedge. Shake or stir. Tabasco or cayenne is optional. A celery stalk garnish is traditional, of course, but I also like a toothpick stack of olives or pickled okra, asparagus, or green beans in mine. Adding a shrimp and/or strip of bacon is a nice touch too.


I have heartburn just reading this post..maybe because I've never had a bloody Mary when I wasn't hung over.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Vodka can be mixed with just about anything you like and it will make an enjoyable drink. I like to drink it straight & neat (No Ice), at room temperature. I pour about a jigger or shot and a half, at a time and kind of sip it, rolling it in my mouth several times before swallowing. The vodka I mentioned is a potato vodka, which I much prefer over the many styles of grain vodka.


I keep a bottle in the freezer for drinking neat. Russian style; no sipping involved; just knock it back!

Vodka from the freezer is also good for making strong martinis without having to chill over ice and strain. The warmer the vodka, the more it gets diluted when you do that, and I hate a watery martini.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> I have heartburn just reading this post..maybe because I've never had a bloody Mary when I wasn't hung over


Just think, if you drink good clean vodka the night before, voila, no hangover!


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

curmudgeonista said:


> A properly made Bloody Mary is my favorite way to drink vodka.
> 
> And it's a cocktail, not a highball. A slug of well-brand vodka topped with off-the-shelf Bloody Mary mix doesn't cut it.
> 
> Requires careful crafting to do it right. Best when made with premium vodka, V8 juice, lots of ice, a spoonful of prepared horseradish, plenty of fresh ground black pepper, a dash of Kosher salt, and a fresh squeezed lime wedge. Shake or stir. Tabasco or cayenne is optional. A celery stalk garnish is traditional, of course, but I also like a toothpick stack of olives or pickled okra, asparagus, or green beans in mine. Adding a shrimp and/or strip of bacon is a nice touch too.


Dang Jack, now I'm hungry and thirsty. That looks delicious! I like Bloody Mary's, but have no objection to mixing it with just saliva, or over ice with some smashed olives and a healthy dose of olive juice. I think I have a couple splashes of Tito's Vodka and Hot & Spicy V8 left. Hmmmm......


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

curmudgeonista said:


> BTW, Luksusowa is another great potato vodka that sells for bargain prices. That one is made in Poland.


Yes, this is a great Potato Vodka! It, along with the Monopolowa I mentioned, are in the top five, of my top 10 vodkas!


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

More often than not, if I grab a drink it's scotch or bourbon. But well made Bloody Marys shared with good company over a leisurely Sunday brunch, is one of those excellent life's pleasures :smile2:


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

curmudgeonista said:


> I keep a bottle in the freezer for drinking neat. Russian style; no sipping involved; just knock it back!
> 
> Vodka from the freezer is also good for making strong martinis without having to chill over ice and strain. The warmer the vodka, the more it gets diluted when you do that, and I hate a watery martini.


Back in the Day, I use to do that as well. The problem is, it doesn't take very long to get really messed up! 
Ice cold shooters are the Bees Knees, but I cannot handle that any longer, so I am now, a room temp sipper. Lots of good flavors that way. It let's you appreciate the true flavors, that a good Vodka has to offer.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Back in the Day, I use to do that as well. The problem is, it doesn't take very long to get really messed up!
> Ice cold shooters are the Bees Knees, but I cannot handle that any longer, so I am now, a room temp sipper. Lots of good flavors that way. It let's you appreciate the true flavors, that a good Vodka has to offer.


Good point! But you may be giving the younger guys the wrong impression. It's not that we can't handle it anymore; it's that with age comes wisdom and now we've got more sense than to do that... too often! Could still drink the Pups under the table if we wanted to! (right?)

:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Good point! But you may be giving the younger guys the wrong impression. It's not that we can't handle it anymore; it's that with age comes wisdom and now we've got more sense than to do that... too often! Could still drink the Pups under the table if we wanted to! (right?)
> 
> :grin2::grin2::grin2:


As long as it's not 2 days in a row...

I need a week to recover now..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

curmudgeonista said:


> Good point! But you may be giving the younger guys the wrong impression. It's not that we can't handle it anymore; it's that with age comes wisdom and now we've got more sense than to do that... too often! Could still drink the Pups under the table if we wanted to! (right?)
> 
> :grin2::grin2::grin2:


How does that song go?

I'm not as good, as I once was, but I'm as good once, as I ever was! :wink2:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> As long as it's not 2 days in a row...
> 
> I need a week to recover now...





JohnnyFlake said:


> How does that song go?
> 
> I'm not as good, as I once was, but I'm as good once, as I ever was! :wink2:


Yeah, I can do anything I could do at 18... except recover.

Oh, and 3 times in 1 night has become 1 in 3. :surprise:

Youth is wasted on the wrong people.


----------



## Hayden (Jul 18, 2016)

In general, I never tried potato vodka before. However, I tried it yesterday and it was really good one.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> A properly made Bloody Mary is my favorite way to drink vodka.
> 
> And it's a cocktail, not a highball. A slug of well-brand vodka topped with off-the-shelf Bloody Mary mix doesn't cut it.
> 
> Requires careful crafting to do it right. Best when made with premium vodka, V8 juice, lots of ice, a spoonful of prepared horseradish, plenty of fresh ground black pepper, a dash of Kosher salt, and a fresh squeezed lime wedge. Shake or stir. Tabasco or cayenne is optional. A celery stalk garnish is traditional, of course, but I also like a toothpick stack of olives or pickled okra, asparagus, or green beans in mine. Adding a shrimp and/or strip of bacon is a nice touch too.


Oh yeah.....saw this and I made me one today. I love me some BM's until I've discovered I may have drank one too many. :serious:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> A properly made Bloody Mary is my favorite way to drink vodka.
> 
> And it's a cocktail, not a highball. A slug of well-brand vodka topped with off-the-shelf Bloody Mary mix doesn't cut it.
> 
> Requires careful crafting to do it right. Best when made with premium vodka, V8 juice, lots of ice, a spoonful of prepared horseradish, plenty of fresh ground black pepper, a dash of Kosher salt, and a fresh squeezed lime wedge. Shake or stir. Tabasco or cayenne is optional. A celery stalk garnish is traditional, of course, but I also like a toothpick stack of olives or pickled okra, asparagus, or green beans in mine. Adding a shrimp and/or strip of bacon is a nice touch too.


I just licked the screen on my tablet!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

curmudgeonista said:


> BTW, Luksusowa is another great potato vodka that sells for bargain prices. That one is made in Poland.


This one is actually on my list to get today... As is Pinnacle Original or 100 Proof. Not a big vodka drinker but wanting something different today.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

BTW, Luksusowa is another great potato vodka that sells for bargain prices. That one is made in Poland.












DSturg369 said:


> This one is actually on my list to get today... As is Pinnacle Original or 100 Proof. Not a big vodka drinker but wanting something different today.


You will not be disappointed!!! This is perhaps the finest, True Flavored Potato Vodka you can buy.

Some like it neat & cold, some with ice, I prefer it neat and room temp! Sip it, don't shoot it, as you will miss the deep flavors if you do.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ended up with Pinnacle Original... They don't carry Luksusowa, but I will find it locally yet.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

DSturg369 said:


> Ended up with Pinnacle Original... They don't carry Luksusowa, but I will find it locally yet.


I am not a Fan of Pinnacle, but that's just me. The real issue is that Pinnacle is a Wheat Grain Based Vodka, not a Potato Based Vodka, so your taste profile will be completely different.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I've had many different vodkas in my past... Some were memorable for both good and bad reasons... But this Pinnacle is very smooth when chilled. I will continue to seek out the Luksusowa, as well as others I've read about here and in web searches. Others I'm interested in are Russian Standard and Evok.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

DSturg369 said:


> I've had many different vodkas in my past... Some were memorable for both good and bad reasons... But this Pinnacle is very smooth when chilled. I will continue to seek out the Luksusowa, as well as others I've read about here and in web searches. Others I'm interested in are Russian Standard and Evok.


Russian Standard is a Winter Grain Vodka, a combination of Rye, Wheat & Barley. IMHO, it is the VERY BEST, Grain Style Vodka, Available in the USA. It is the counterpart, to Luksusowa, for the potato style Vodkas.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Info much appreciated.


----------

